
Andreessen: ‘The Dot-Com Bust Was Basically A Mistake’ - dshah
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2012/11/01/marc-andreessen-the-dot-com-bust-was-basically-a-mistake/
======
DamnYuppie
This is a misleading title as the content of the article is basically a shill
for his latest investment.

------
thepacketrat
Oh, yeah, because Pets.com would have worked so much better as a mobile app.

